# How old are babies when you let them go to new homes?



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi... I was wondering how old most of your kittens are before you let them go to new homes? Mine are 6 weeks old and people want them now! I have told them at least 8 to 9 weeks of age....but is that old enough? One of my vets said 8 weeks...but isn't that a bit young? I am thinking 10 to 12 weeks.....comments??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Our kittens go with their chosen families at 13 wks,they don't leave us before this age as it means we can keep our beady eyes on them after they've had their 2nd set of inoculations plus it's a bit selfish but it's a great excuse to spend some more time with them You know training them to be as "playful" as possible so their chosen slaves have a great time bonding with their new ownerThese kitts are waayy to cute-it's criminal


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Kelly...you may think I am crazy, but I do not vaccinate. Back several years ago, I had two 7 week old Tonkinese kittens vaccinated. Within two days, one was staggering. (The other was with my son, still on his mom, and it took longer to affect him.) I rushed him to the vet and then another and yet another vet....finally going to the big Veterninary college in P.E.I. Noone and I mean noone could save him. He died after a whopping vet bill of $1500.00 plus, at the age of 8 months. His brother died shortly thereafter. They had even lost control of their bowels....By times they would act normal and other times stagger constantly. It acted just like Malaria....here today, gone tomorrow...but whatever it was it always came back. It appeared as if his immune system was totally wiped out. I vowed never to vaccinate a young kitten ever again. I HAVE vaccinated at 3 months (but rarely).....the last cat I vaccinated was a barn cat last summer. She was sick for two days. I checked with the vet and he said that had been happening.....So whatever is up with the vaccines??? I tried to get a killed vaccine for our Akita a few years back. There was no such thing here in Canada. We gave her the modified live since that was all that was available. The breeder had warned that that type might compromise her immune system and believe it or not, she was the only one of our three dogs that contracted mange. We did not vaccinate her again. We did however, vaccinate our Rottweiler...so far so good. How do you convince people to allow the kittens to stay with you so long? Most people absolutely beg for the kittens....maybe I should not advertise till at least 10 weeks old...what do you think? Got any pics of your babies?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

As a registered breeder, we are bound to keep our kitties until they are at least 13 weeks old. Personally I think this is for the best interest of the kitten. A lot of moggies are sold at 8 weeks but I think they are better equipped to face life on their own 4 feet if they are left til later and to me seem better grounded at that age.

Also I do vaccinate all kittens, and touch wood have never had any adverse reactions. However the vets do not give first innoculations til the kit is 10 weeks old and then the second jab is at 13 weeks, so they cant go before that age in any case.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Desertstorm
My kittens leave me at 13 weeks, I'm sorry to read about your kittens adverse affect to inoculations sadly this can happen but not that often thankfully,
it could have been the vaccine that was used ?we use tricat and so far we have not had any ill affects
I do know of an Oriental breeder that has had problems with the leukemia vaccine though it is a very anxious time for most breeders when kittens are due to be vaccinated.
May.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi i breed ragdoll cats and i usually let mine go at 8 weeks.By this time they are tearing round the house like loonies,eating well and hardly feeding of mum at all(maybe 5 mins here and there until mum gets fed up and gets up!)someone who has reserved one of my current litter bought her 1st one at 5 WEEKS ! she actually bought 2 but 1 died shortly after recieving its vaccinations...I dont vaccinate i leave it up to the new owners,but i do recomend killed vaccines only,if they do.However most vets say otherwise,and say its fine.I do think vaccinations are very overrated and on speaking to one very senior vet he told me that there is actually no need for yearly boosters and animals are actually covered for longer than you think...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

may said:


> Hi Desertstorm
> My kittens leave me at 13 weeks, I'm sorry to read about your kittens adverse affect to inoculations sadly this can happen but not that often thankfully,
> it could have been the vaccine that was used ?we use tricat and so far we have not had any ill affects
> I do know of an Oriental breeder that has had problems with the leukemia vaccine though it is a very anxious time for most breeders when kittens are due to be vaccinated.
> May.


I also have always had Tricat and never had adverse reactions. Also do not vacc against Leuk.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hi i breed ragdoll cats and i usually let mine go at 8 weeks.By this time they are tearing round the house like loonies,eating well and hardly feeding of mum at all(maybe 5 mins here and there until mum gets fed up and gets up!)someone who has reserved one of my current litter bought her 1st one at 5 WEEKS ! she actually bought 2 but 1 died shortly after recieving its vaccinations...I dont vaccinate i leave it up to the new owners,but i do recomend killed vaccines only,if they do.However most vets say otherwise,and say its fine.I do think vaccinations are very overrated and on speaking to one very senior vet he told me that there is actually no need for yearly boosters and animals are actually covered for longer than you think...


I believe it is a growing trend in the US to give boosters every two years instead of annually, due to cats getting immune to the vaccine and as you say lasts longer than you think


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Desertstorm Given your tragic experience i don't think your mad at all, i think it takes a very strong,caring and real passionate person to go forth as it were,and you already know what a beautiful credit your cats are to youAs for calming families down for collecting their kitt well-we simply explain with no room for quibbling that as the kittens health and well being is paramount and that they'll have their whole lives to share (and we have been fortunate thus far that they understand),if they do quibble you indulge their impatience and keep them updated via e-mails,phone calls and photo's. For pics of our gorgeous kitts and our stunning new Foreign White lady have a butchers in cat gallery/petphoto's or our site-think you'll fall in love-again But i do know that vaccination times are very worrying because if anythings gonna hit it's then-a few pics just for you DS








Angel








Rosie







Our Mitchell gang


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Is that an Oriental White? He is simply georgeous! Where are you located??? I do not recognize the name in your above info. I am in N.B., Canada. Well gotta go get supper. I am drooling over that white kitten....would love to add one like him to my kitty den. LOL. Will post pics later.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

He is simply georgeous! Where are you located???He is a she DS and i agree she is gorgeous And she has a pure and gentle nature to match, i'm afraid we are located in North West of England-a very sunny part i hasten to add-Bolton,Lancashire.When you acquire a FW if he/she is anything like Angel,they will be another bonus to your fur family,and as with the rest of your gorgeous and spoilt clan,you will thoroughly enjoy being slave to he/she Gaia our Caramel tabby gal has taken Angel under her tail so to speak and glad to report they have become best buds and Angel's confidence is growing by the day(she has decided she will be a daddy's girlbut i am good for cuddles when he is unavailable-so they can be traitorous)Also whilst awaiting pics of any new additions you cannot be rude little lady,it is an unspoken house rule that you must post some pics of your current cheeky clan to ease the suspender belt slightly


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

We had a very bad experience with live vaccine: 3 liters of kittens had a side effects; so no more live one. Only "killed" without leukaemia.


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Kelly...well I just reread my post where I inquired about the beautiful white cat in the picture and ment to ask if she or he was a "Foreign White" not an Oriental white....you say she is a ds?? Does that not stand for domestic shorthair?? That is what ds means in this neck of the woods. I see you have an "Angel" too. My Angel is my stud cat...though he cerainly is not living up to his name. *grin*. I will try and resize some pics tomorrow. We have dialup here and it takes forever to upload pics of any size.
Well got to get to bed....nite, Sue


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow your cats are stunning!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lisa Sue she is indeed a foreignWhite and DS was an abbreviation for Desertstorm(didn't know your name)But yes Ds over here also means domesticshorthairBet your Angel produces some cracking mini angels thoughWill check in again to see your pics-know what ya mean though as it takes me forever sometimes and i usually manage to screw it up but i do have a very techno oh and son on hand most of the time so they can be of help occasionally


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Kelly....here is a pic of the babies. They are now 7 weeks old. This was taken a week or so ago. I have the litter all spoken for. Is the Foreign White a type of Siamese? I have two Tonkinese spayed females as well as 5 dsh's and the Himmy's. I wonder what I would get if I crossed a Burmese female to my Angel? Cross breeds are very popular around here. I have never seen a Burmese only in pictures...but your foreigh white beats all for beauty. How many of those do you have? Are they a breed all their own or do you get litters that contain both Foreign whites and pointed?....no probably not...don't you always get pointed if you breed pointed to pointed as in Himalayians?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> I wonder what I would get if I crossed a Burmese female to my Angel?


What is your angel?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

we had Kittie at 6 weeks(she is the biggest cat of all and very happy) Pixie at 7 weeks, but then look how she turned out(hates us) and Victoria 8 weeks and she is perfect
but I wouldnt recommend early homes leave until 8-9 weeks at least but then again as I say its your choice


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Lizward....Angel is my blue point Himalayian stud cat....with a georgeous coat and personality to match. His only faults?? being a big aggressive to a little neutered male dsh I have, and spraying ....big time. He has to wear "stud pants" (cat diaper) when he is out running around the house. Doesn't really live up to his name does he....*grin* but boy can he make beautiful babies!  I have attached a pic of him as a kitten.


----------

